# This is not good! Cold Blood flip side......



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Attenborough sparks reptiles sales boom | Metro.co.uk


WTF is the spokesman for a major pet chainstore commenting on reptiles for........
"easy to look after and maintain"

Rep rescue places beware I think you may be inundated in a few monthe with iggys, boas and pythons.......IDIOTS:cussing::cussing:


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

well hopefully the pet/rep shops selling these animals are gonna realise this and not sell advanced care reptiles to un-knowledged people who jus want too show off.....but ya cant blame the program though


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

definately not blaming the program as obviously it is fantastic,
but we all know how SOME money grabbing unscrupulous shops will do anything to make money......and I refer more to the garden center, large chain pet stores rather than the specialised places that people with a real interest would use.......I cant imagine going into say 'cold blooded' in rainham and saying," can I buy a chameleon please cos they looked pretty on the tv" and actually leaving with one!

It is great that the program will hopefully shift peoples opinions away from the 'reptiles are horrid' perspective but there will be a few re-homes and badly cared for reps over the next few months because of this!!!


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

i gotta say im worryed about this as well, i already dont like the way some reptiles are kept at out local garden centre, and at a pet shop ere me although the reptiles (baby beardies, corn snakes, leopard geckos and GALS) they sell seem to be ok they sell them with inappropriate and expensive starter kits that are to small or include things which arent needed. i also worry that the price of reptiles will go up because of this (or possibly the worser situation of the prices drastically dropping). 
my garden centre which sell the supplies for these guys is already pretty bad, the guy who sold me the stuff assumed i needed the same stuff for a beardie as i did a tortoise which is apparently what he owned. they have a job vacancy there though....maybe i should apply


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

what nationwide chain of pet stores is there that sells reptiles? I dont know of any "Nationwide" chains, might be a few local chains (2-4 stores) but a nationwide chain of pet stores that sells reptiles? Pets at home dont do reptiles? Why isnt the chain mentioned and why isnt the contributor mentioned? Call me paranoid but that smacks of a good old bit of anti - propaganda. Look at the comments its received already.


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

like said.....there will some money grabbing stores that will go ahead and sell to anyone and probably promote the reptiles to people if they hear that already sales are/plan to go up.there really should be certain limitations though, with anywhere that sells reptiles and exotic pets.


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

also i havent seen may pets on cold blood that would actually make good starter reps, fair play i havent been paying so much attention as im usually working with it on in the background. but they seem to just be showing the more colourful or extrodinary reptiles, most of which arent the best starter pets for people


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

pink said:


> what nationwide chain of pet stores is there that sells reptiles? I dont know of any "Nationwide" chains, might be a few local chains (2-4 stores) but a nationwide chain of pet stores that sells reptiles? Pets at home dont do reptiles? Why isnt the chain mentioned and why isnt the contributor mentioned? Call me paranoid but that smacks of a good old bit of anti - propaganda. Look at the comments its received already.


Very good point, I was also under the impression that there are no uk wide chains of pet stores that carry reptiles. One chain used to, quite a few years ago but stopped due to mounting preassure from the antis.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think the point of the post was that unscrupulous "sell anything to anyone, suitable or not, as long as we get a sale" pet shops will jump on the bandwagon and sell reps to people who are led by what they see on TV.

British cat breeders were swamped by people wanting British Blues when Sheba brought out their advert with the gorgeous little round roly poly British Blue kitten on it. And when Bacardi Breezer brought out their advert with the British silver spotted, well............... everyone wanted a dancing cat??? 

There's no denying that there are a lot of people out there who see something attractive, unusual, entertaining etc etc on TV and want one!! That's successful advertising for you.

I watched Cold Blood and saw little that was attractive about the sleepy lizards (at this point I would say that I find something attractive about 'ugly' critters!), but when they said they mated for life and when they showed the clip of the one run over on the road and its mate staying beside it and licking it, my heart melted and I would have gone out and bought one!!!


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

lol yeah my mum saw those lizards and said awwwwwwwwww, but then they did a zoom out shot and she just said " they look like two poos", so i suppose the faze for her was over pretty quick then :lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

At the risk of going slightly off topic, just thought I'd throw in a thought. 

Years ago the pet shop I work at used to sell parrots but after being broken into and having one stolen we stopped - mainly because it was so upsetting not knowing what had happened to the bird. Anyway we now have a brilliant relationship with a breeder of HR birds. It works like this: We know how she feeds and cares for her birds and what she expects from the people who buy her birds. We stock the kind of cages and accessories and food that she wants for the birds she sells. We send people to her for birds and she sends them back to us for equipment. We all sing from the same hymn book, result - happy breeder, happy well informed customers, happy pet shop and most importantly - happy birds.

How many rep breeders could work hand in hand with their local pet shop in a similar way, thereby removing many of the problems that are being thrown up?

I would love to be able to keep an adult example of some species in an ideal environment for potential buyers to see. People making genuine enquiries could then be refered to a good breeder who was trusted to provide a healthy animal with good information. In turn that breeder would be able to send people somewhere they felt happy with, to provide accessories for their babies. Shops could offer discounts for the babies of their breeder 'friends'.

Because of the relationship, and keeping their own examples of the species, the knowledge of the pet shop becomes much improved and they are able to deal with minor questions and problems. The breeder is on hand to deal with more in depth issues. 

The breeder gets free advertising, discounts and because in the main, pet shops are frequented by local people, the animals will perhaps be travelling shorter distances than if they are reaching a wider audience via the internet.

Our relationship with the parrot breeder is very informal and casual but mutually beneficial.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

MSL said:


> Attenborough sparks reptiles sales boom | Metro.co.uk
> 
> 
> WTF is the spokesman for a major pet chainstore commenting on reptiles for........
> ...


ahh you beat me to it...i read this on my way to uni and was going to scan the article in..

lets expect a few more rescues people...sad sad story


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

some places just should not be allowed to sell reptiles..

Bay Tree garden centre, near spalding, has a classic example of why somewhere should be banned from selling..

£165 will buy you a house snake and set up....

and sure the list of the set up includes all sorts of fancy bits and bobs.. but there are two main things it does not include

one, is a bulb guard for the spotlight it has hanging from the roof

and the second is a thermostat.

there is not even mention of a stat.

£165 for a "complete set up" which does not even include the basics, it just takes the piss.

and for the love of god, don't ever look at their leos... :bash:

N


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

i personally dont think "pet shops" should sell reptiles
"REPTILE" shops should sell them yes but not the odd coner shop that are out to make money.
As for the link ive read it and cant think of a national chain that sells reptiles at all pets corner dont pets at home dont think those are the only 2 national chains so to speak and i wouldnt even buy a mouse from either of those.
Just hope that people do their research before buying anything.
either that or the BBC need to take some responsibility and put a disclaimer on the end of the program saying something along the lines of 
If you would like to own a reptile please do not just rush out and get one do you research first

Only in an ideal world eh


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

*sigh* its like that ninja turtle cartoons and everyone bought there kids turtles... sadly some shops will see it as a quick way to make money and not even consider the animals!
Clare


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

What about the other side of the coin?

Someone's had an interest for ages but never actually done anything about it or someone used to keep herps but no longer does and the program's rekindled the spark.

Just because someone's new doesn't mean they will neglect their charges.


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

jasper1 said:


> What about the other side of the coin?
> 
> Someone's had an interest for ages but never actually done anything about it or someone used to keep herps but no longer does and the program's rekindled the spark.
> 
> Just because someone's new doesn't mean they will neglect their charges.


Good point and yes the program is brilliant for people with a genuine interest but unfortunately there are the 'its trend/cool whatever. so I'll get it brigade'and i really think that there will be people out to make as much cash as they can out of the high interest generated by the program.....look at the ridiculous lap dog trend that is in fashion at the moment......god you can even get playboy dog accessories, how stupid is that!.......the thing is, where do people take a 6 ft boa/python, large iggy when they think its too much like hard work.......it will be the hobbyists who pick up the slack and look after everything cos no body else will...we will do it for he sake of the animal .......


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I predict a lot of dead chameleons after the lizard show.


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Fangio said:


> I predict a lot of dead chameleons after the lizard show.


The lizard show was on monday :no1:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

drummerkid1993 said:


> The lizard show was on monday :no1:


I know as I watched it. My post may have been worded slightly badly is all. I'm sure you know what I meant.


----------

